# audi part sites



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

looking for websites for audi a6 parts mostly visual upgrades but prefromace is very welcome thanx for the help


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: audi part sites (FattyPaul)*

Hey Fatty
Performance stuff:
http://www.lltek.com
http://www.ecstuning.com
http://www.goapr.com
http://www.giacusa.com
http://www.awe-tuning.com/
Regular Parts:
http://www.germanautoparts.com
http://www.autopartswarehouse.com
http://www.autopartsworld.com
This should be aresonable start...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: audi part sites (FattyPaul)*

thanc but i was kinda looking for like euro site for upgrade not replacements. im looking for the black trim to get rid of the chrome the euro grill with the black the roof extender or roof spoiler the m5 trunk lip and rs6 front bumper


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: audi part sites (FattyPaul)*

LLTek has many body options.
Not sure if you know this, and I might be wrong, but the OEM RS6 bumper will not fit your car. The V8 A6 is wider. 
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

